# Wooden pole at the beach in the Netherlands



## acr_art (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi all,


this pole I have drawn during late winter in Domburg/NL. Done with Koh-i-Noor pastels and pastel pens on white pastel paper (size appr. 24 x 32 cm).


Cheers,


Achim


----------

